# assistance



## tobiloba (Nov 4, 2011)

I am having problem with simvalley xp25 mobile smartphone the softwere disapere when am trying to change the language softwere to english it display no information only white image please help me.Thank you.


----------



## tobiloba (Nov 4, 2011)

simvalleyxp25 display no information only white image please help to install the softwere


----------

